# myco honey for your consideration



## GreenWay (Mar 30, 2014)

A good and friend told me about this recent talk. I respect his perspective as a certified master gardener and mycho enthisiast. I found this talk to be fascinating concering bee health and disease resistance. Wondering if any of you have had personal experience with this phenomenon of bees foraging on decaying wood matter? Check it out and let me know what you think.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAw_Zzge49c&feature=share


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think the guy ate too many magic mushrooms. lol


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Very interesting stuff. Makes good sense too..


----------

